# old camera



## Matt.H (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a Bell & Howell 35J.  I just want to know how old it is. I cant find any info on it


----------



## terri (Jul 21, 2006)

You're right, there's not a whole lot out there based on a quick search. If it's important to know, you might try to contact one of the vendors who is selling them, or the company directly, if it's still around.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 22, 2006)

B&H 35J: 1981.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 29, 2006)

In 1966 I had a 35 mm bell and howell auto exposure 35mm but I don't know the name since the advance lever was missing I sent it back.


----------

